# Got a question about prepping and turning horns



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 12, 2014)

My cousin requested a bolt action pen made with some horn from a deer he shot. I have never turned horn so any tricks or pointers you would have is greatly appreciated. Drilling accurately and starting horn diameter are my biggest question marks at the moment. I have the entire rack from his deer so I can take a piece anywhere from base to the tip. There is plenty of material in the event of a mistake.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 12, 2014)

I've only made one so far with antler and it wasn't stabilized, so I know it can be done that way, however I have since stabilized a cpl pieces to try out and should require less"filling" . I don't know if species makes a difference. Mine was a blacktail. The center of the piece I used on the pen was a lil soft, so I soaked it with thin CA once I got to that part and added some as i went for insurance sake .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2014)

I have turned a lot of antler bolt actions. I drill a 3/8" hole so I end up just sizing up the tube to a piece of antler. If you want the natural edge then drill closer to the side so one side doesn't turn all the way round. Each piece is different. Some will be hard and white and some soft and brown depending on the piece. If it is soft you may want to "stabilized" it as ou go with thin ca glue. I also soaked some in min wax wood hardener or a few days and it worked awesome. I have one piece that I stabilized I got from tom but haven't turned it yet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 12, 2014)

I have turned probably a 100 antler pens and probably more than that in keychains. I do as said above with the thin ca glue. Nice thing about the all pieces is they can be used as keychains. I make them in all lengths they do great around here. Sold 24 to a customer a few months back. You can also sand the high side on a disk sander to get a straighter blank on the drill press or there's a video on psi site I think or maybe I seen it in one of there catalogs that show how they drill them. Hope this helps.
I can send you my number in a pm if you have any questions.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (May 12, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I've only made one so far with antler and it wasn't stabilized, so I know it can be done that way, however I have since stabilized a cpl pieces to try out and should require less"filling" . I don't know if species makes a difference. Mine was a blacktail. The center of the piece I used on the pen was a lil soft, so I soaked it with thin CA once I got to that part and added some as i went for insurance sake .



Ok I havn't done stabilized antler yet, so I've got to ask the obvious question, does it cut down on the smell?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 12, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> Ok I havn't done stabilized antler yet, so I've got to ask the obvious question, does it cut down on the smell?


I haven't turned a stabilized one yet either . Maybe @Tclem has ?


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 12, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> Ok I havn't done stabilized antler yet, so I've got to ask the obvious question, does it cut down on the smell?


Adrian - IMO it does.


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> . Nice thing about the all pieces is they can be used as keychains. I make them in all lengths they do great around here. Sold 24 to a customer a few months back.
> David


David what keychain kit are you using for these - I have tons of little pieces/points left over from the trimmings!


----------



## David Seaba (May 12, 2014)

@Wildthings 
I get mine from hut supply. I usally buy 50 or more to get the price break. Makes them around $1.00 Haven't bought them in a few stocked up last time I ordered. Hope that helps. And I trim the blanks to whatever size from an inch on. 
David

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2014)

I have not turned them stabilizd with resin but have turned them after sitting in woodhardener for several days maybe a week then left to dry for another week and yes it cut down on the smell. I drill mine blanks on the lathe with a pen vise. If I want the blank to have a natural edge I get a piece that has a curve in it that way the front end and back end are even in the vise so the drill hole will be close to the outer edge in the center giving you a natural edge when you turn it. Here is another thin to do with the tips. ( what I was doing when I drilled my hand )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys bit I have another question.... how many guys does it take to turn a bolt action pen?? 


 

 

7 , 6 to stand around and talk about it and 1 to go to the shop and get er done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2014)

I turn lots of antler, Usually the farther away form the base of the rack, the less spongy inner but of course not as big. Also- I've heard lots of guys go on about respiratory protection working with it. I have no idea but I don"t take any chances, good dust collection and a mask while I work with it.


----------



## Molokai (May 13, 2014)

You can stabilize antler in epoxy resin, it will soak like crazy. Otherwise it will move, it happened on some knives i have seen. The pins come sticking out, so my guess its shrinking. Its not a fast process but in years it will. Stabilize it with what ever and it will be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike Caffery (May 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I have not turned them stabilizd with resin but have turned them after sitting in woodhardener for several days maybe a week then left to dry for another week and yes it cut down on the smell. I drill mine blanks on the lathe with a pen vise. If I want the blank to have a natural edge I get a piece that has a curve in it that way the front end and back end are even in the vise so the drill hole will be close to the outer edge in the center giving you a natural edge when you turn it. Here is another thin to do with the tips. ( what I was doing when I drilled my hand )
> 
> 
> View attachment 50972


That is really cool Tony, nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (May 28, 2014)

Great advise guys, I have not turned stabilized antler as yet but have turned a few from deer antler. My question: is there any advantage to finishing with a friction polish or some other finishing method?


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2014)

Mike Caffery said:


> Great advise guys, I have not turned stabilized antler as yet but have turned a few from deer antler. My question: is there any advantage to finishing with a friction polish or some other finishing method?


I finish with ca and wax. Antler will naturally buff to a shine IMO so I use ca when I get a punky piece of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (May 28, 2014)

Here is one I did awhile back, it's a trim line kit from PSI. I used friction polish after sanding to 800 grit micro mesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 3, 2014)

Heres a little drilling tip I found awhile back. This is by far the best way I have found for drilling antler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

